# LOG SPLITTER



## Leejames12 (May 9, 2020)

Today, i have bought a Titan (TTB685LSP). LOG SPLITTER

I have a load of Oak seasoning in the garage, i thought if i split the logs they will season quicker.

I have found this machine is an absolute MUST and id recommend it to everyone on this forum!, it is easy to use and it is mega perfect for removing bark also, it peels it off with ease, i feel that now i have no bark on my logs and my logs are smaller i will get a clean burn. 

I'm posting this as it will make everyones lifes easier when making you logs the perfect size and to season them a lot quicker when left in the sun.

It has a pressure of 4 tons, so splits even huge logs with ease, it has a single phase induction motor.


----------



## fivetricks (May 9, 2020)

I never met anybody that owned a log splitter that regretted buying it


----------



## mike243 (May 9, 2020)

Sure beats a maul lol, I prefer bark on for more flavor, when the tree's are taken down after the leaves fall off and the sap is down very little time is needed to season imo


----------



## 73saint (May 9, 2020)

I bought a splitter from an old timer in my hunting club.  It’s a beast, but I sure love having it.  I also have an xl kindling cutter, and I use that to tweak my split sizes, since I toggle between a Lang 36 & a Fatboy.   Very useful tools. 

I’ve also recently starting using a wood moisture meter.  Got it on amazon for $30, after being lied to about some pecan wood I bought.  I love that little meter. It even tells you the ideal moisture range right below the LCD screen. Makes it easy for my challenged self!


----------



## Leejames12 (May 9, 2020)

73saint said:


> I bought a splitter from an old timer in my hunting club.  It’s a beast, but I sure love having it.  I also have an xl kindling cutter, and I use that to tweak my split sizes, since I toggle between a Lang 36 & a Fatboy.   Very useful tools.
> 
> I’ve also recently starting using a wood moisture meter.  Got it on amazon for $30, after being lied to about some pecan wood I bought.  I love that little meter. It even tells you the ideal moisture range right below the LCD screen. Makes it easy for my challenged self!


Yeah i have a moisture metre aswell buddy, they are good.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 9, 2020)

I've had a log splitter very similar to yours (just a diff brand) for years and love it.  sure makes life a lot easier.  I cut and split a lot of wood every year with it.  You'll never regret this purchase.
Gary


----------



## Leejames12 (May 9, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> I've had a log splitter very similar to yours (just a diff brand) for years and love it.  sure makes life a lot easier.  I cut and split a lot of wood every year with it.  You'll never regret this purchase.
> Gary


25 degrees C, and i didn't even break a sweat, i just simplt plonked a log on and let the hydraulics do the work, so easy. Well happy with it.


----------



## cornman (May 9, 2020)

My dad has a log splitter that’s older than the two of combined (been passed down through generations) and it’s a champ.  Replaced the motor about 10 years ago and occasional hoses, but you can’t beat having one when you’re doing serious amounts of wood.  Going with a maul or wedges is a nice workout, but not several trees.  Congratulations and like fivetricks said, I don’t think you’ll regret it!


----------



## Leejames12 (May 9, 2020)

cornman said:


> My dad has a log splitter that’s older than the two of combined (been passed down through generations) and it’s a champ.  Replaced the motor about 10 years ago and occasional hoses, but you can’t beat having one when you’re doing serious amounts of wood.  Going with a maul or wedges is a nice workout, but not several trees.  Congratulations and like fivetricks said, I don’t think you’ll regret it!


Definatley wont!, thanks man. I was sitting there watching TV and flicking through my phone a few weeks ago and thought how the hell am i going to split all that wood and make it smaller?, i was thinking ill just use a metal grenade spike to hit it with a hammer, but then i was like nah i got 2 tons of oak, and i clicked that there is actual log splitters with motors and hydraulics!. straight on the facebook market place i went and got my self a bargain.


----------

